# Just ordered a second-hand Cherub, what should I look for/test upon arrival?



## pangol1n (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi there!

New to the forum - lurked for a while - I've just bought myself a Fracino Cherub with stainless steel sides off eBay - it's supposed to be in good condition, but seeing as it's a no-return policy, I was just wondering what I should be looking for or testing upon delivery, to make sure that it's fully functional and everything's in working order?

Cheers everyone!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

was that the one with the compak grinder, if so you got a good buy, however it looks as though it has black panels


----------



## pangol1n (Mar 13, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> was that the one with the compak grinder, if so you got a good buy, however it looks as though it has black panels


Wasn't advertised with one as far as I'm aware - think that might've been a different one!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ah ok


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I would check the boiler fill procedure initially. Assuming the boiler has been emptied....the fill cycle will only last around 60 seconds then the auto shutoff will kick in and it'll start beeping. Turn off and turn on again to continue filling boiler. If the boiler is full on arrival then the seller is stupid but allow to warm up, then proceed to turn off when pressure is at its highest, then purge as much water as possible from the water tap. You can then try to tip machine on its start to get remaining water out of boiler but be careful at it'll be really hot.

I would next purge water from heat exchange pipe by flicking the left switch and draining at least 300ml from the exchanger. Repeat this process several times if the water is at all murky.

I'd then leave the machine on for 30-40 minutes until fully warmed up then count how long it takes between the heat element coming on, and switching off. If the pressure drops excessively quickly then you might have a leak somewhere.

Can probably think of more things but that should get you started. I love my Cherub, its a brilliant machine only held back by my rubbish grinder at the moment. Hope you got a good deal.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Good points FBS

Often gets over looked when buying a used Cherub


----------



## pangol1n (Mar 13, 2015)

Cheers guys, and thanks for the input fatboyslim, that's really helpful! I paid £420 for it, definitely wasn't the best deal ever but I got tired of waiting and decided to just go for it. Having the stainless steel sides was also a plus for me as IMO it looks really nice. Will try the things you've mentioned and will report back if anything isn't working as expected. Now just to wait for my madebyknock 58mm tamper to arrive...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Wasn't the one from Newcastle was it? Had a faulty water tap or something (which was fixed apparently) and used to be in an art gallery?


----------



## pangol1n (Mar 13, 2015)

No, it was from Devon, from a B&B as far as I'm aware, only meant to have had 4 months use in a domestic setting


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

pangol1n said:


> No, it was from Devon, from a B&B as far as I'm aware, only meant to have had 4 months use in a domestic setting


Sounds good then. The one I mentioned has been doing the rounds on fleabay and I think they might have finally sold it now.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> I would check the boiler fill procedure initially. Assuming the boiler has been emptied....the fill cycle will only last around 60 seconds then the auto shutoff will kick in and it'll start beeping. Turn off and turn on again to continue filling boiler. If the boiler is full on arrival then the seller is stupid but allow to warm up, then proceed to turn off when pressure is at its highest, then purge as much water as possible from the water tap. You can then try to tip machine on its start to get remaining water out of boiler but be careful at it'll be really hot.
> 
> I would next purge water from heat exchange pipe by flicking the left switch and draining at least 300ml from the exchanger. Repeat this process several times if the water is at all murky.
> 
> ...


Great bit of advice Mark.

Does heating it up first before switching it off allow you to drain more water out of the boiler because it's built up pressure?

At what stage should the op fill it back up with fresh water after the HX pipe purge?


----------



## pangol1n (Mar 13, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Sounds good then. The one I mentioned has been doing the rounds on fleabay and I think they might have finally sold it now.


I remember seeing that one at the time, actually - I'm pretty sure that did sell in the end.

This was the one I got, not much info listed and only a stock photo used but if it's scratched up/defective at all I'll hopefully be covered by eBay's money-back guarantee - seller seems reputable anyway so I'm not overly worried. Only thing I am worried about is not getting a look in edgeways when my flatmates (two of whom have worked as baristas) finally get to use it!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/fracino-coffee-machine-/261854413376?nma=true&si=2tuPDG3YUT16fEio8%252BlX8WRrQvU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Great bit of advice Mark.
> 
> Does heating it up first before switching it off allow you to drain more water out of the boiler because it's built up pressure?
> 
> At what stage should the op fill it back up with fresh water after the HX pipe purge?


Yep, turning machine off at the highest pressure should allow you to more easily drain more water from the boiler before you need to tip it on its inside to get the last few drops.

If op fills water tank up, purges hx pipe and fills and empties boiler, they can drain rest of water tank out by running the pump (left switch) until empty, repeat all that if necessary then machine should be good to go with fresh water.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> I love my Cherub, its a brilliant machine only held back by my rubbish grinder at the moment. Hope you got a good deal.


 Thinking of getting an SJ again?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thinking of getting an SJ again?


Hell to the no. SJ wouldn't be a sufficient upgrade. Either Zenith 65E or Ceado E37S depending on financing.

That modded Major that went recently would suffice









Really don't want another doser.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> That modded Major that went recently would suffice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beauty isn't it.


----------

